# need an extra?



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I know it may be reaching, but does anyone need an extra crewmate for an overnighter to the floaters tomorrow-Sunday?
I have all of my own gear and will help with fuel/cleanup.
PM me here.


----------

